# Snow storms



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Not sure but is it mainly the north east U.S . getting nailed again. If it isn't one thing it's another. Here in southern Ontario, we got close to fifteen inches too. , the most in years. I'm so stiff from shovelling I can hardly move. Anyone in Florida or California looking for a couple of Canucks to visit til spring? Stay safe, I hear Boston area really got it.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes, Dave, MA is getting whacked! Here on Cape Cod, we are expected to get less snow, ~18" or so, than inland, however we are expected to get hurricane force winds of 75 mph, as well as flooding from high tides at 10 tonight and 10 tomorrow morning. We just lost power but are fortunate to have a full house generator, especially needed as we are on well water. Ditto to the shoveling - wet, heavy snow here, in fact it's sleeting right now. Hope everyone on the East coast stays safe and warm.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Southern Ontario? I thought we were the most Southern city in Ontario. We only got one inch during this snow storm. Love it.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I wondered how our east coast friends were doing. Hope everyone stays safe & warm...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mary I'm hope the storm doesn't effect you to bad. Keep Mr Tyler inside I wouldn't want him blowing away. Stay warm.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I lucked out again. Less than an inch of snow this am! 

Sorry for you folks shoveling!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I think we have around 4 inches... Enough to play!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*18 inches by my house on Long Island NY*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We got about 8 - 10 inches - pups had fun playing in it this morning.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Laurie , gotta love them pics. Thanks for putting some beauty to this snow. lol


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

We got about 6 inches here. Bear LOVED playing in it! He had to leap around because it came up so high on him


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cutie Bear!!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Laurief said:


> We got about 8 - 10 inches - pups had fun playing in it this morning.


love the coats!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

BearsMom said:


> We got about 6 inches here. Bear LOVED playing in it! He had to leap around because it came up so high on him


love the snow on his face


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

we got about 3 feet!!! this was the first storm in a long time that was too deep for the boys to enjoy! perhaps tomorrow, DH will blow some caves...umm I mean race tracks for the boys!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

About 27 inches on the Connecticut shore.....my entire body aches from the cleanup. Brookie and Milo loved it. Even our doors were iced closed........we almost couldn't get out of the house.......scary! I'll try to load a picture of our beautiful marsh.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

*The Marsh*

This is the beautiful marsh that we are so lucky to gaze at every single day!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Great pictures, Bear's mom and LaurieF!! I really love the colorful coats, Laurie!! Missy, you're next for snow pics!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

you guys are going to HATE me ... but I wannnnnna come visit New England and the snowwwwww, it is so beautiful. all this sun is SO boring...


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I love these snow pictures,all we have here is cold,cold wet rain,wish it was snow!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh JOyce, the marsh is just beautiful - this is how my back yard looked Saturday morning. I love the sight, and I love when the snow comes on a weekend so we dont have to stress about getting to work!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sweaters look amazing Laurie!

Missy, your poor husband!! 3 feet is way to much for me!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Linda- you know where I got them! I just love Chantal! (royalfifi)

Nothing like having sweaters and coats made specific to your dogs measurements!! It was so great to not have as many ice balls on the pups!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

LOL Lorraine. that would mean i would have to get out of my pj's to go take pictures. I took being snowed-in to heart and didn't get dressed for two days! 

Laurie, I love your fluff sweaters for the L's


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Missy said:


> we got about 3 feet!!! this was the first storm in a long time that was too deep for the boys to enjoy! perhaps tomorrow, DH will blow some caves...umm I mean race tracks for the boys!


We've been dealing with that snow too!! About three feet! I also had to shovel a path for Lola, WAY too deep for her (and me too!)!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We got about a foot, but my son lives 40 mins east of us and he got almost 3 ft. A 20 min drive took him 2 hrs on Sunday night. There were still cars stranded everywhere and roads were impassable.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

In Britain the whole country grinds to a halt if we get more than 3inches of snow!!When I was a child we could get a couple of feet of snow that would last for over a month and every one just got on with it,because people manly worked with in walking distance of their homes.Life seemed much easier then![By the way I'm not ancient!!].


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Snow storm*



Suzi said:


> Mary I'm hope the storm doesn't effect you to bad. Keep Mr Tyler inside I wouldn't want him blowing away. Stay warm.


Thanks, Suzi, for wishing us well. I'm happy to report that Tyler is safe and sound. The wind didn't get him, but DH had to snowblow mazes in the backyard in order for him to get around to fo his business. We've been without the internet for two days but back up now. We got about 15" or so, but the wind and the high tides did a lot of damage here on the coast and many still do not have power. Beach erosion is a big concern. Some of the dunes are so eroded that there are now very high dangerous cliffs in their places. Most of the beaches that require steps, have lost them to the sea. it's really a mess. We are fortunate to have put in a full house generator when we built our home 7 1/2 years ago and, although it's only kicked in two or three times during all those years, it's well worth it. I would have been especially worried about Tyler because of his age, if we had no heat. Hope everyone else is safe.


----------

